#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Алис у которой есть чему поучиться

## Lena Pinchevskaya

Алис, которой на днях исполняется 107 лет, по- прежнему играет на пианино.
Но что меня больше всего поразило, она не знает что такое неависть!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlccsLr48Mw

----------

Ароча (10.11.2010)

----------

